# My Nika



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

This is my beautiful longcoat german shepherd girl Nika (pronounced nee-ka) She is a bit over 6yrs old now...


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

She is stunning :001_wub:


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Lovely photos. She is beautiful.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Gorgeous!! :001_wub:


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

wow, she's stunning! x


----------

